# hockey season approacheth



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

I hope urrbody who follows hockey is as psyched as me.

keep in mind my Wings took the whole thing last year.

Thoughts?


----------



## burton_o6 (Oct 30, 2007)

Thoughts:

I hate Mary Ann Hossa.

I have Crosby, Malkin,Thornton,E. Staal,J. Staal, Gaborik, Gonchar, Timonen, Luongo, Fluery on my fantasy team.

Crosby will lead the NHL in points(as long as he stays 
healthy).

Pesonnen will be a force.


----------



## brownpimp88 (Jun 22, 2006)

You guys should sign up for our Hockey Pool.

Hopefully the Canucks can do something this year, but they probably won't. I'm backing the Sharks, Pens and TBL.


----------



## Composure (Jun 24, 2008)

My buddy called me about 20 minutes, and looks like we're going to the Pens vs Detroit game on Feb. 8th. Can't wait, and I think it will be on NBC. Im going to make me a Hossa=Traitor sign or something along those lines.


----------

